# nach 2 Jahren lesen, jetzt aber



## Mille (3. Aug. 2016)

Moin Moin,

da ich nun bereits seit 2 Jahren angemeldet bin und heute meinen ersten Post hinterlassen habe, stell ich mich mal kurz vor.

Ich bin der Mille ( Micha ), komme aus Schleswig-Holstein und habe bis vor drei Jahren nix mit Teich am Hut gehabt. ( Ost- und Nordsee vor der Tür )

Nun hatte ich vor drei Jahren ein Blumenpodest im Rasen entfernt und wollte eigentlich Rasen säen. Da dort aber nun schon mal ein Loch war, hab ich mir kurzerhand einen Plastikteich gekauft ( 800ltr), Wasserspiel rein, paar Pflanzen rein und gut. Tja, im Februar hab ich nun doch gebaut. Also Plastikschale raus, 2 x 3,5m mit 15´ Kellerwandsteinen, PVC-Folie, 130 cm tief, Seerosen 110cm tief, Röhricht 90cm tief, die anderen Pflanzen stehen auf 60 cm Tiefe. Dies ist ein 40 cm breiter Streifen und die flachste Stelle im Teich. Am Rand ca. 30 cm Ufermatte als Eisschutz. Volumen lt. Wasseruhr 5300 ltr., 15 tsd Druckfilter mit 11 Watt UVC, 3600 ltr. Eco Pumpe ( nur 16 Watt ) und 1,1/4 Zoll Schläuche. Alles läuft 24 Stunden am Tag, mittlerweile haben Teich und Filter sich eingespielt und der Teich macht keinerlei Probleme. Ach ja, alle Pflanzen sind in Töpfen ( keine Pflanzkörbe ) mit Lehm/Kiesgemisch und Kies als Abdeckung. Seit Juni hab ich nun auch 6 __ Shubunkin ( gekauft) und 11 Goldfische drin( Nachbar).

So, ich hoffe es klappt auch mit den Bildern. Die Maurerbütt und die Steine sind wieder raus. Das sah nicht gut aus

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Micha, 

 Herzlich Willkommen "aus der Versenkung"  
...und viel Spass beim aktiven Gartenteich-Forenleben. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2016)

moin Micha,
und viel Spaß hier.... bei uns Teichverrückten


----------



## Andyzx12r (3. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Micha,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Micha,
willkommen bei den Aktiven  



Mille schrieb:


> Seit Juni hab ich nun auch 6 __ Shubunkin ( gekauft) und 11 Goldfische drin( Nachbar).


das wird dich in ca. 2 Jahren ärgern - dann werden die 17 fische jede Menge an Nachwuchs haben.

der Teich ist echt schön geworden, hast du die Schläuche durch/über die Folie gemacht?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Aug. 2016)

Hi,

richtig schöner Teich. Glückwunsch!



mitch schrieb:


> das wird dich in ca. 2 Jahren ärgern - dann werden die 17 fische jede Menge an Nachwuchs haben.



Wenn du den Nachwuchs kontrollieren möchtest, würde ich Dir einen Sonnenbarsch empfehlen. Bei bewährt er sich seit 2 Jahren als perfekte "Pille danach"...  Nachwuchs gibt es nicht mehr, obwohl die Goldies mitunter ziemlich zur Sache gehen.


----------



## Mille (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin Moin,
ich denke den Spaß werd ich hier haben.
@mitch - das war so geplant, daher ist der Teich auch eher ein Becken als ein Teich und Technik dabei.
Noch kann ich den Nachwuchs auch abgeben. __ Shubunkin würde sogar ein Händler im Ort nehmen.
@muh.gp  - gute Idee, die kommen wenn es zu viel wird

Gruß Micha

Ach ja, die Schläuche gehen unter der Abdeckung der Technikkammmer raus. Ich hab nur außen mit einem Rohr verlängert, damit Pumpe und Einlauf weitgenug auseinander stehen.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (4. Aug. 2016)

viel Spaß im Forum und noch mehr Freude an deinem Teich!


----------



## Mille (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

einen Nachtrag noch

Dummerweise hab ich den Abdeckkies der Pflanztöpfe nur bis ca. 1cm Stärke genommen. Es sollten ja neue Pflanztriebe durchkommen.
Jetzt liegt der halbe Teich mit kleinen Kieseln voll, abgelutscht und irgendwo hin gespuckt
Da muss ich wohl am WE den Teichsauger aktivieren und gröberen oben drauf streuen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2016)

Mille schrieb:


> Jetzt liegt der halbe Teich mit kleinen Kieseln voll, abgelutscht und irgendwo hin gespuckt
> Da muss ich wohl am WE den Teichsauger aktivieren und gröberen oben drauf streuen.


Gröberen auf die Töpfe streuen o.k. - aber die kleinen wegsaugen? 
Laß Deinen Fischen doch ihr Spielzeug, dann sind sie wenigstens beschäftigt und zuppeln nicht an den Pflanzen rum.


----------



## Mille (8. Aug. 2016)

Jupp, hast recht.
Die Kiesel schaden ja nicht und ich geh nicht in den Teich, also kann ich sie mir auch nicht in die Folie treten


----------



## Dudelsax (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Micha,
bin auch neu hier und wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg mit deiner neuen "außen Badewanne"

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Mille (8. Aug. 2016)

Danke, das wünsch ich Dir auch.


----------



## Dudelsax (8. Aug. 2016)

sehe an deinem Avatar, dass du auch zu der Bikerfraktion gehörst.
Dann mal linke Hand zum Gruß


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2016)

noch ein Teich*biker  *


----------



## Mille (8. Aug. 2016)

Tja,
man wird älter, da muss man sich öfter am Teich ausruhen


----------



## Dudelsax (8. Aug. 2016)

Mille schrieb:


> Tja,
> man wird älter, da muss man sich öfter am Teich ausruhen



Mir geht es da manchmal genau anders herum.Von der ganzen Arbeit im und am Teich, muss ich mich ab und zu mal auf dem Bike erholen.


----------



## Mille (8. Aug. 2016)

naja, dafür ist mein Teich nicht groß genug,
aber das Moped etwas schwerer


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> noch ein Teich*biker  *


Tach auch


----------

